# Buttons



## niccig (Sep 13, 2006)

My professor for my  b&w film class  decided to use photograms to familiarize us with the darkroom (we learn to process film next week) - I  was so excited, I decided to share:







Of course the scan definitely doesn't reproduce the "photo-ness" of the actual print, but it's close enough.  I love this class.


----------

